# AOKP 4.1.2 JB Milestone 5



## rachanta (Nov 4, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Guys this is arguably the best rom your sgs2 i9100 phone could get. I replaced mms.apk, email.apk and exchange.apk in system/app for Quick messaging and options and to sync email every 2 hours to one day. 
There is no bloatware. You can introduce all apps you need yourself


----------



## rachanta (Nov 4, 2012)

I just checked out jellybam 4.2. It is not 4.2. It only has 4.2 apps and utilities much of what I have.It has aroma and navbar has only 5 buttons which is a tough compromise after using AOKP JB MILESTONE 1 which has 7 buttons. Better to wait for AOKP 4.2 build.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

